# Adjusting The Date On A Vostok



## thomopac (Jan 17, 2007)

how do you adjust the date have tried allsort but nothing happening.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

As you rotate the hands past midnight the date should click over. If it doesn't, there's probably a fault with the movement. There's no quick-set feature as such, but you can wind the hands back and forth past midnight between 8 and 4 to change the date more rapidly than winding all the way through 24 hours.


----------



## thomopac (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks... will adjust the date now.


----------

